# sana nandito ka kasamam ko



## pharabus

Can any one help with a translation of sana nandito ka kasamam ko, also (as I am trying to learn Tagalog, my girlfriend is Filipina) could someone please explain the grammer (I assume nandito is some form of dito as in "here") I think she is wishing I was with her (she is working away this week)

thanks

P


----------



## Cracker Jack

The original sentence should have been ''Sana nandito ka, kasama mo ako.''  The translation is ''Wish you were here, we're together.''


----------



## pharabus

Thanks, why is nandito used rather than dito?


----------



## mortar and pestle

Sana nandito ka kasama mo ako means I wish you are here with me.
Nandito is like the translation of ARE HERE instead of saying Sana dito ka kasama mo ako which is I wish you here with me...

you can say Sana Dito ka kasama mo ako... but the question is still there (where?) so it makes sense if you say sana NANDITO ka kasama mo ako 

I hope that helps:d


----------

